# dive classes



## 97ford150 (Oct 5, 2007)

i've been diving a few times both in keywest

but now i want to get my dive license and get gear 

any comments on where to go take my dive classes


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic17741-38-1.aspx


----------



## 97ford150 (Oct 5, 2007)

i've heard they are good and heard they aren't more good than bad 

and what are the cost of the classes 

cause i'm only 18 not a big income lol


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *97ford150 (11/21/2007)*i've heard they are good and heard they aren't more good than bad
> 
> and what are the cost of the classes
> 
> cause I'm only 18 not a big income lol


Just pm Rich "spearfisher". I am sure he would be glad to answer your questions.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

go to MBT for your traning and gear. give them a call 455-7702


----------



## 97ford150 (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks i'll check them out a bit more where are they located


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

conner of navy blvd. and barancas ave.


----------



## 97ford150 (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks i'll check them out this weekend


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, feel free to drop by the shop some time this weekend. I won't be there, I'll be out diving with students, but we start a class every Wednesday at 5:30pm at MBT. They are also having a sale this weekend. A lot of the things in the shop are 20% off or better. Drop by and take alook. If you have any questions feel free to PM me. 

Rich


----------

